# Need full HD monitor



## balaji2525 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm planning to buy 21.5" monitor, my budget is 8-9k. after a little research online, benq and dell found to be good 

Most of them suggested benq G222hdl is a good choice. smcinternational only has benq G222hdal(doesn't have dvi) and in flipkart it said out of stock

when it comes to dell, E2211H and ST2220L looks to be fine but i don't know which one to choose. the above 2 is little over priced at flipkart where as ST2220L is only 8.2k in smcinternational. in smc one more model, ST2220M  is available at 8.1k 

i'm confused which one to choose and where to buy.. 
1. dell E2211H 
2. dell ST2220L 
3. benq G222hdl
4. dell ST2220M  

I prefer online shops as i am going to buy on emi


----------



## balaji2525 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooops !! no reply so far, I found the same questions on many threads, sounds benq G222HDL is a good choice.  I'm gonna go with benq G222HDL


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

Benq G22220HDal (yes the same as no.3 you mentioned  )


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

your third choice is the best. It is a brilliant monitor, My friend has it in his new rig.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 26, 2012)

Go with benq G222hdl is best.


----------



## balaji2525 (Jun 28, 2012)

I ordered benq G2222HDL in ebay for 8.7k guys

I forgot mention i have only XFX HD 6750 1GB DDR5, is it enough to handle my new monitor? or the monitor i just ordered going to be a bottle neck? I prefer playing FPS game like crysis2, battlefield3, I dont care about low and high setting in gaming. can my card support the games at 1920x1080p?.. if not how does games look on this full hd monitor if i run at 1600x900p? 

suggest me a solution guys or shall i cancel the order and go for 20" monitor?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

> I forgot mention i have only XFX HD 6750 1GB DDR5, is it enough to handle my new monitor? or the monitor i just ordered going to be a bottle neck? I prefer playing FPS game like crysis2, battlefield3, I dont care about low and high setting in gaming. can my card support the games at 1920x1080p?.. if not how does games look on this full hd monitor if i run at 1600x900p?


 LOL. dont worry. Monitor size or res isnt much of a factor. gaming brings bottlenecks and BTW monitor dont bottleneck.


----------



## balaji2525 (Jun 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> LOL. dont worry. Monitor size or res isnt much of a factor. gaming brings bottlenecks and BTW monitor dont bottleneck.



But i read in many forums that full hd can be smoothly handled only by higher end graphics card like GTX 560 , HD 6850 etc., why is it so?.. even in digit reviews i have seen the same that, fps drops when resolution increases...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> But i read in many forums that full hd can be smoothly handled only by higher end graphics card like GTX 560 , HD 6850 etc., why is it so?.. even in digit reviews i have seen the same that, fps drops when resolution increases...



Obviously there will be decrease in performance in HD Gaming no matter what card you use. But for normal usage things will be fine. if you want to play games with most settings set to high at 1920x1080 you will need something with more power for the latest games.

See if you buy a 20' 1920x1080 monitor, the performance of gaming will be same compared to 22' 1920x1080 AFAIK


----------



## balaji2525 (Jun 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Obviously there will be decrease in performance in HD Gaming no matter what card you use. But for normal usage things will be fine. if you want to play games with most settings set to high at 1920x1080 you will need something with more power for the latest games.
> 
> See if you buy a 20' 1920x1080 monitor, the performance of gaming will be same compared to 22' 1920x1080 AFAIK



thanks for the info thetechfreak, Like i said I don care about max settings, I feel gaming will be good if I play with native resolution of monitor, so with game resolution 1920x1080 and other game setting set to low If i can play all those games without any lag at playable speed with this monitor i am happy. .


----------



## balaji2525 (Jul 2, 2012)

I ordered G222HDL in ebay and I just received the monitor today guys, benq G222HDAL packed with G222HDL Dis-appointed very much. but the box was sealed with benq packing tape, benq gone that bad? giving low priced product in costly product's pack?

I have asked for replacement or refund to the seller...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> I ordered G222HDL in ebay and I just received the monitor today guys, benq G222HDAL packed with G222HDL Dis-appointed very much. but the box was sealed with benq packing tape, benq gone that bad? giving low priced product in costly product's pack?
> 
> I have asked for replacement or refund to the seller...



It's same thing. Just some places have name difference AFAIK
google some more


----------



## balaji2525 (Jul 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> It's same thing. Just some places have name difference AFAIK
> google some more



yes, looks like  many has faced the same issue.. But why benq does like this? I called the seller, he said he made a complaint to benq and he waiting for answer from them.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/156958-building-gaming-rig-40k-3.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/158044-benq-g2222hdl-benq-g2222hdal.html


----------

